# Do you talk about sex after?



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Sometimes I'll say something about it if something was particularly great, but my W doesn't really. Occasionally she'll say her legs are jello or she's throbing...never just a that was great or horrible or what ever. 

So she said it makes her uncomfortable to talk about it after, especially when I tell her how good she is. She doesn't like being the center of the conversation. It feels awkward for her to say that was _____. She said she's always been this way.

Anyone else feel awkward talking about the sex you just had with your SO?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

How old are you guys?

This used to happen when we were much younger (teens, 20s) but now we freely talk about these things whenever.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I pull out my laptop and enter my wife's answers to 100 question poll about the sex into an excel spreadsheet


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

She's 35. I'm 39. We talk about sex pretty openly. It's only right after the act that it's awkward for her.


----------



## justaguy123 (Aug 20, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> I pull out my laptop and enter my wife's answers to 100 question poll about the sex into an excel spreadsheet


Can you share it with us? 


PS - my partner and I talk about sex before, during, and after. McLove it!!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I pull out my laptop and enter my wife's answers to 100 question poll about the sex into an excel spreadsheet


Where can I find this poll? Is it online?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

I Don't Know said:


> She's 35. I'm 39. We talk about sex pretty openly. It's only right after the act that it's awkward for her.


That's fine, in that case, hold your questions off for 5-10 min or a hour/day?

Problem solved.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Yep, we talk about it.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I Don't Know said:


> Where can I find this poll? Is it online?


1) Did you come?
2) Seriously you weren't faking it?
3) Come on you can tell me the truth


kinda goes downhill from there


----------



## JustTired (Jan 22, 2012)

My husband and I will high five each other after some good sex. LOL!


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> 1) Did you come?
> 2) Seriously you weren't faking it?
> 3) Come on you can tell me the truth
> 
> ...


I can't imagine why that would go down hill?! The first 3 questions are brilliant!

Seriously, I guess I look for problems, becuase this really isn't one at all for most people. I don't know why. I'm honestly in the best relationship of my life. Maybe I don't believe it can really be this good and I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> I pull out my laptop and enter my wife's answers to 100 question poll about the sex into an excel spreadsheet


Do you "Meet expectations" or fall into the "Needs improvement" category of your performance eval?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm too busy taking the restraints off


----------



## melw74 (Dec 12, 2013)

Awkward... I have never felt more relaxed when i am with my husband.

Yes i tell him if its particularly good I think its good to hear it... It makes you feel wanted and loved.

I find it a bit strange that your wife finds it uncomfortable talking about your sex life....

I can talk to my hubby about anything and everything, And never get embarrassed etc.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm a bit over kill in this area .. Love to GUSH about sex.. and more sex.. how good it was , how I can't wait to do it again.. always an afterglow.. it's kinda "Dirty" along with sweet ! 

Though as another mentioned.. in our younger yrs.. we really didn't OPEN this communication up as it should have been ... ....looking back. I think ....."Who was that woman?!"...


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

sure, all the time.

ME: so how was that
her: good

end of conversation.

Very concise conversations! :rofl:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Previous attempts have been awkward and less than fruitful. My wife says she doesn't have a problem with talking about it, and yet my attempts to get her to really communicate about it have resulted in what I'd describe as empty conversation. Lots of "Hmmmmm...I don't know" and "Well that was nice..."

Makes it very difficult for me to feel like I can open up in return.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I mean if the woman feels awkward talking about it right after, then stop talking about it right after.

[/thread]


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

If I'm able to speak after Mr Frusdil has worked his magic I tell him how awesome he was...once I can string two words together! Bahahahaha!!!!! If I can't speak we just high five! Rofl!


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm like SimplyAmorous. I love to gush and discuss.

Husband does not. He will say, "I'm tired" or "that was fun." But that's about it. No real feedback, or things we could change. Boo.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

We talk about it during, after and in between. We both used to be more shy about it... which I think is odd but common. Why is it that you can get naked, show and touch each others private parts but not talk about sex?! 

Being more vocal about sexual likes/dislikes and him especially, vocalizing his pleasure during is something that is fairly new for us. We only really started doing it when we got back together after separating for nearly a year. I was always vocal in the bedroom but wasn't honest (by omission) about things I didn't like doing. He would say what he wanted to do but wasn't very expressive during sex. I have to say that this new communication and expression during sex has only added to the overall quality of our sex life. Things are better now than they were for several years... not frequency, that's always been high but the quality for both of us is vastly improved. I'm less inhibited in some ways and have stronger boundaries in others. He's less inhibited in some ways (I do appreciate the positive feedback during, it's good for my ego lol) and more respectful of my dislikes. Big win all around.


----------



## Cmackdaddy (Dec 24, 2012)

Before, during, after, at funerals, when it's windy outside and when it's not.


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep..we talk about it. Sometimes I text him about it when he's at work...lol!! Afterwards? Always!! Sometimes when either of us are getting ready for work in the morning..it gets particularly dirty about the night before.. Tough to get ready for work/go to work when I'm putting on my makeup and he's getting out of the shower...


----------



## CardReader (Aug 15, 2014)

Usually we do. Typical questions he'll ask: 
1-10, how good was that for you?
What turned you on the most?
What felt the best for you?
Did you like it when I did _____ to you?


----------

